# Battlestar Galactica



## Khairn (Jan 14, 2005)

Its on tonight ... right?

Who could ever have imagined that a cylon could looks so hot.


----------



## ddvmor (Jan 14, 2005)

Yes.  It's a shame that the new robot cylons aren't shiny any more.  That was always so cool.

We only have 2 episodes to go in the UK.  It's been great so far!


----------



## Mystery Man (Jan 14, 2005)

A few season premiers on the sci/fi channel tonight. I'll be plopped down in front of the TV for few hours. TGIF


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jan 14, 2005)

For BG, you are looking at at from 8:30 p.m. *EST* with a half hour featurette, then from 9:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m. *EST* a 2 hr preimer...yeah, it will be long nite on Sci Fic...


----------



## Pseudonym (Jan 14, 2005)

I disliked the miniseries on several levels, but my fiance loved it and is eagerly awaiting the series.  I'm hoping the series will be more to my liking.  They've already showed a willlingness to venture away from the original series; I'm hoping they'll quickly create their own identity and leave a lot of the silliness of the old series behind.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jan 14, 2005)

At least your fiance got great taste.

As for the silliness, that depends. Producing such a re-imagined series is a "damned if you, damned if you don't" dilemma.


----------



## Pseudonym (Jan 15, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> As for the silliness, that depends.




 I was thinking about  Boxey and Muffet in specific.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jan 15, 2005)

Pseudonym said:
			
		

> I was thinking about Boxey and Muffet in specific.




Well Boxey is in, will see if Puffet...I mean Muffet will show up at one point.


----------



## Wormwood (Jan 15, 2005)

Battlestar Galactica is quite simply the finest sci-fi series in years---a genre I thought dead on television.

  I've seen 'em up to episode eleven (thanks, Bittorrent)

   I'm going to love watching them all again, until Sci-Fi's INEVITABLE fumbling of the property (Friday nights at 10:00? Nice).


----------



## Volaran (Jan 15, 2005)

I'm not sure if I'd qualify it as my favourite series, but after eleven episodes, I'd have to say that it is the most consistently high quality sci-fi series I've ever seen.  Looking forward to the two part season finale.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 15, 2005)

Still boycotting over the Farscape thing!    

Okay, it is the Starbuck sex change, when you model your life after a sci-fi character, it just rubs you the wrong way when they go and change their sex, it is hard to get over!    

I did not care too much for the mini-series when it aired, I do think it was because of past like of the old Battlestar and try as I might it has made the new one bitter to me.  This is rather funny, interesting and self-awareness stuff.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 15, 2005)

Wormwood said:
			
		

> I'm going to love watching them all again, until Sci-Fi's INEVITABLE fumbling of the property (Friday nights at 10:00? Nice).




I'm thinking this is going to be yet another show that I never watch at its scheduled time. DVRs are just so much more convenient than VCRs ever were...


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 15, 2005)

Bah.  _Real_ cylons aren't hot!







-Hyp.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 15, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Bah.  _Real_ cylons aren't hot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




eeeew - yes they are


----------



## Wormwood (Jan 15, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> I'm thinking this is going to be yet another show that I never watch at its scheduled time. DVRs are just so much more convenient than VCRs ever were...



 As long as you watch it, it's all good.


----------



## Chain Lightning (Jan 15, 2005)

I've enjoyed this series so far. 

Out of all the sci-fi series to come along , I see myself sticking with this one. I know I'm gonna get heat for saying this, but I couldn't get into Babylon 5, Farscape, Lexx, and Andromeda. Although I do think Lexa Doig is super hot.  

Only ones followed were Star Trek Next Generation and Deep Space Nine. And on occasion I do enjoy an odd Stargate episode here and there. Voyager and Enterprise didn't hook me, try as I might.

But .... I do enjoy Battlstar Galactica. Good show. If I had to nit pick and choose a few negative things I don't like, it would be two things.

1.) The CG team is awesome. Their ships and outer space scenes are great considering its made for tv schedule. But they seriously need to hire a better storyboard artist or something. Their camera shot library seems to limited to just the 'reporter-cam-in-space-looking-wide-then-suddenly-zooming in-once or twice-camera shot'. Very similar to the type of camera footage you see from the side lines of race tracks and stuff. But I really wish they'd start using more variety in their shots. It was kinda cool the first few times, but now its getting a little old. Deep into the season I can see it getting down right annoying. But I realize that could just be a personal gripe of mine.

2.) The blonde clyon lady : I'm already tired of her. Out of all the character threads the story cuts to and from...the one with the doctor and her is my least favorite. Well, I guess only when she's in it. The whole thing with the doctor, his treason, him saving his own butt is cool...but I'm tired of all his sexual daydreaming. Weird huh? You'd think I'd welcome some cheese cake. Maybe I don't like it hear because it seems like the one piece of the whole thing that feels too much like fanboy bait. *shrug* I don't know ...


Other than those two things...loving the show so far.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jan 15, 2005)

I don't know about it being a "reporter cam." It's more like a Las Vegas style security remote cam to me. I know that camera shooting style was used for the _Firefly_ TV series.

As for the cylon spy, she's not the kind of blonde hotty I'd go for. Exactly how many models of the new versions of cylons are there? And what model number is Boomer?


----------



## Wormwood (Jan 16, 2005)

Chain Lightning said:
			
		

> 2.) The blonde clyon lady : I'm already tired of her. Out of all the character threads the story cuts to and from...the one with the doctor and her is my least favorite.




 I don't know how many episodes you;ve seen, so let me just say this:

 For the first 3 or so episodes, I was agreeing with you. 

 Then they got me. A combination of kick-ass moments, surprisingly good acting, impressive character development, and one "oh my god" moment turned me into a _huge _six/gaius fan---in spite of myself. 

 Your patience will be rewarded.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jan 16, 2005)

Not having cable myself, I was wondering if they'll be offering the _BSG_ series in syndication. After all, if it wasn't for syndication, I wouldn't be watching _Stargate SG-1_ (albeit one season behind the current SCI-FI version) in over-the-air broadcast.

Besides, I'm getting sick of the syndicated _Andromeda._ If they don't get out of that system they're trapped in before February, I'm petitioning my local TV station to pick up _BSG_ already.


----------



## Orius (Jan 16, 2005)

Well, I haven't seen the series itself, but I saw the BG movie NBC had on last week (I assume that's the miniseries, and since NBC and Sci-Fi is the same company, I'm assuming this was some attemt to hype it up.).  And I have to say that I liked it a hell of a lot better than the original, even if Starbuck did get a sex change.  The original was pretty much a goofy space opera loaded with 70's style cheese; IMO it was pretty bad.   The miniseries really played up the treat potential of the Cylons in a way the original never did., and the whole "Cylon among us" plot at an interesting amount of suspense.  I don't have cable, and I have no idea if it will be syndicated, but if it is, I may very well watch it.


----------



## Mystery Man (Jan 16, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> As for the cylon spy, she's not the kind of blonde hotty I'd go for. Exactly how many models of the new versions of cylons are there? And what model number is Boomer?




 12 versions if the note the captain read is correct. 


 This is a pretty damn good show. I was a naysayer at first, now I repent!


----------



## Storm Raven (Jan 16, 2005)

I was less then impressed. The CGI and acting were fair, but the storyline seemed to be a bunch of scenes from generic war movies strung together into a so-so plot. It appeared to me like the scriptwriters just said "we'll insert generic war movie plot 'a' here, and throw in some of war movie plot 'b' here, and spinkle a bit of war movie plot 'c' over the top, and we've got a script".

If the writing gets better, then the series might be worthwhile. If not, I give it less than a season.


----------



## Ei (Jan 16, 2005)

Storm Raven said:
			
		

> I was less then impressed. The CGI and acting were fair, but the storyline seemed to be a bunch of scenes from generic war movies strung together into a so-so plot. It appeared to me like the scriptwriters just said "we'll insert generic war movie plot 'a' here, and throw in some of war movie plot 'b' here, and spinkle a bit of war movie plot 'c' over the top, and we've got a script".
> 
> If the writing gets better, then the series might be worthwhile. If not, I give it less than a season.





I don't know how many eps you have seen so far, but it gets better.  It deals with many things, human emotion, political intrigue, and religion, especially religion.

I have seen 11 eps and I liked 10 of them.  Which is saying something.  The show is extremely intelligent, very character focused, and its plots almost bordering drama.  It is also not afraid to touch upon mainstream religion (Although they never explicitly said it, but it is basically Christianity), and is willing to portray it in a negative as well as positive manner.  Which not many shows dared to do.

So it is quite different from your normal techno babble/eye candy sci-fi series.  However, due to its uniqueness, I’m really afraid that it might actually be canceled, which would be a real shame.


----------



## Aries_Omega (Jan 16, 2005)

*Thoughts on BSG*

I really like the show. I admit when I saw that Starbuck is a gal and a gambling drinker that blew me away and at first I did not like it. Edward James Olmos is great. I have always liked his acting ability. I like the interaction between his character and the president. I think it's funny how she was like the Sec. of Education before and became president because the rest of the cabinet is dead. What I my wife found confusing Baltar seeing the blonde Cylon and the whole FTL time....why does it take so long she asked me. That and does Boomer know she is a cylon and stuff like that. She was asking me a few things. Did anyone get confused with anything? I don't think I did...except....how are they making gravity on the Galactica? Did they mention that?


----------



## Ranger REG (Jan 16, 2005)

Orius said:
			
		

> Well, I haven't seen the series itself, but I saw the BG movie NBC had on last week (I assume that's the miniseries, and since NBC and Sci-Fi is the same company, I'm assuming this was some attemt to hype it up.).



The NBC broadcast is an abridged 3-hour version of the 4-hour SCI-FI miniseries (first aired December 2003?) that allowed for a series to be greenlighted. Our British friends got the first look at the series before the US broadcast last Friday night.

I think I'm gonna pick up the DVD with the 4 hours' worth.

Any chance we'll see all Marks of the Viper?


----------



## Sarigar (Jan 16, 2005)

The BG mini-series had very good moments, and a few "huh?" moments.  I think the creators knew what direction they wanted to go in once they had a regular series deal and left a few moments in the mini due to this.  
Now that the regular series has started, I'm hooked even more.  The human-type cylons, although the "are you human or (insert infiltrating being here)" paranoia schtick has been done before, is genious in this story.  The original series, which I am old enough to just remember when they aired those many years ago, was very cheesy, but a lot of fun and completely 70's.  If nothing else, this series has taken that camp feel, and turned it into a mind-screw, what with the human-like cylons.  The battle scenes are top-notch, something I look for in a sci-fi series.  I always look forward to the space battles in ST, B5, etc.  These are realistic as sci-fi can get.
The religious aspect sounds like an up-coming theme, especially for Gaius.  I hope his story plays out better over the long run than it has in the short run.
The navigator left on Caprica seems to have an important part to play in all of this.  I wonder if they added him back in, because he seemed very minor in the mini-series.  The cylons orchestrated quite a show to get a Boomer clone to join back up with him.  I have to wonder if he is supposed to lead them to some kind of resistance group so they can destory the last vestiges of humans on the planet.
Nice to see that the old Apollo will make an entrance at some point, and this time on the wrong side of the fight.
As for the CGI cylons, they need work.  They need to make a few full mock-ups to insert to a few scenes so we can have a good, shiny metal monstrosity look at them.
Just looking at this post I can tell I will be watching this series.  Not many shows get this much reaction out of me.


----------



## mojo1701 (Jan 16, 2005)

Aries_Omega said:
			
		

> I think it's funny how she was like the Sec. of Education before and became president because the rest of the cabinet is dead.




Is it just me, or did her inauguration seem a little bit like the story of LBJ's inauguration aboard Air Force One?


----------



## Krieg (Jan 16, 2005)

I've liked it so far having watched all of the available episodes via bittorrent (and re-watching the first episode on TV Fri night) all of my nits would be relatively minor. The portrayal of military personnel isn't very accurate....but that is to be expected unfortunately.

All in all worth watching and my second favorite sci-fi show of the past decade behind Firefly.


----------



## Goodsport (Jan 16, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> The NBC broadcast is an abridged 3-hour version of the 4-hour SCI-FI miniseries (first aired December 2003?) that allowed for a series to be greenlighted.




Actually, the unabridged version of the miniseries _without_ commercials is 3 hours, 3 minutes.  It seemed somewhat longer when originally aired on the Sci-Fi Channel in December 2003 because of the insertion of commercials.

The version that aired on NBC last Saturday was an abridged version, though, as even _with_ commercials it all fit within a 3-hour timeslot.


-G


----------



## Ranger REG (Jan 16, 2005)

Goodsport said:
			
		

> The version that aired on NBC last Saturday was an abridged version, though, as even _with_ commercials it all fit within a 3-hour timeslot.



Really? Because the first few minutes of the movie, some dope decided to slip in a commercial right before the seductive Six killed the diplomatic officer ... at least that's what I think I saw.


----------



## Goodsport (Jan 16, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Really? Because the first few minutes of the movie, some dope decided to slip in a commercial right before the seductive Six killed the diplomatic officer ... at least that's what I think I saw.




Exactly. 


-G


----------



## Darthjaye (Jan 16, 2005)

Mystery Man said:
			
		

> 12 versions if the note the captain read is correct.
> 
> 
> This is a pretty damn good show. I was a naysayer at first, now I repent!





My question now, for those of us not in the UK with prior knowledge of what is gonna happen, is about Baltar.  Could he be the 12th version?  Is this why he keeps seeing 6?  Is this why when he had a slip of faith bad things starting happeing?  I started thinking and watched the mini-series again.  When 6 explains stuff to him on Caprica, then the nuke goes off and she states something about not dying, and tells him to get down.  Now we don't see him again until Boomer picks him up.  Makes me think about what he really might be and what happened to him when the nuke went off.  He hasn't been near any of the "areas" that cause Cylons to get sick either.  Both Boomer and him were safely aboard the ships probably shielded from the effects or the weapons depot area's effect as was the "traitor" that the Gallactica guys left there.  

Makes you go hmm.......or not


----------



## Krieg (Jan 16, 2005)

Anyone know what was cut-out of the NBC re-airing?


----------



## Villano (Jan 17, 2005)

I have to say that I was blown away by the first (two?) episodes.  I never got a chance to see the mini-series, so I didn't know really what to expect.  Considering this is Sci-Fi, I was kind of expecting something more along the lines of Andromeda, if you know what I mean.

The only things that I didn't really care for were the "Firefly cam"  (that blurry then zoom in effect), and the new Starbuck.  

BTW, what was the character name of the black girl on the bridge?  I think she's the communications officer.  The actress looks kind of familiar but I can't remember where I saw her.


----------



## Volaran (Jan 17, 2005)

Not sure if this is the correct spelling, but her name is Dualla.  They tend to call her 'D'.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Jan 17, 2005)

Ei said:
			
		

> It is also not afraid to touch upon mainstream religion (Although they never explicitly said it, but it is basically Christianity), and is willing to portray it in a negative as well as positive manner.  Which not many shows dared to do.




As I understand one of the episode summaries on AICN, the Colonials are polytheistic, worshipping the Greek pantheon.  The Cylons, though, are monotheistic.

And I could swear I heard someone say "gods" on the show today (repeated this evening).

Brad


----------



## Villano (Jan 17, 2005)

Volaran said:
			
		

> Not sure if this is the correct spelling, but her name is Dualla.  They tend to call her 'D'.




Thanks!  Checking out the IMDB, I found out the actress' name is Kandyse McClure.  I probably remember her from an episode of Andromeda she did.  That or Return To Cabin By The Lake.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jan 17, 2005)

As someone who was in his impressionable teens when the first BSG aired in the late 70's, I must say that I am a thorough and complete convert to the new BSG.  I missed a good chunk of the 2003 miniseries, but have watched this weekend's episodes twice, and I absolutely love this show.  In the original, I never felt humanity was truly in any danger, and what was up with finding more human colonies nearly every episode?  Didn't they realize the Cylons would just wipe them out?  

But this show... I really felt for those survivors.  The new series (IMHO) really conveys the sense of loss and desperation their situation demands.  I think I have a new favorite tv series... and that's not something I declare often.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm liking the show so far, but I'm hoping that they don't keep the "the viewers know that Boomer's a Cylon, but neither she nor anyone else on the ship does" thing going very long; it's starting to get old even two episodes in.


----------



## Krieg (Jan 17, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> I'm liking the show so far, but I'm hoping that they don't keep the "the viewers know that Boomer's a Cylon, but neither she nor anyone else on the ship does" thing going very long; it's starting to get old even two episodes in.




The previews on Friday showed a clip of her saying "I'm a Cylon!" combine that with the events of the second episode and I'm guessing they aren't going to drag it out too far.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jan 17, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> The previews on Friday showed a clip of her saying "I'm a Cylon!" combine that with the events of the second episode and I'm guessing they aren't going to drag it out too far.



Having seen the first 11 episodes now: Be careful with clips that are shown out of context.


----------



## Goodsport (Jan 17, 2005)

I watched the entire miniseries on DVD yesterday to refresh my memory (as I had last saw the miniseries when it first aired in December 2003), and I just finished watching the first two episodes on my TiVo.  _Very_ nicely done! 

And mmm... the new Boomer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






-G


----------



## Bagpuss (Jan 17, 2005)

ddvmor said:
			
		

> Yes.  It's a shame that the new robot cylons aren't shiny any more.  That was always so cool.
> 
> We only have 2 episodes to go in the UK.  It's been great so far!




Storys take a weird twist recently with the religious overtones, rather odd but a very good series. The characters are and storys are working really well backed up by solid acting.

Technically I really like how the Vipers fly in space battles being able to see the directional thrusters in the nose fire before the main burn comes in is cool. Shame there have only been so few battles in the series.


----------



## Bagpuss (Jan 17, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> But this show... I really felt for those survivors.  The new series (IMHO) really conveys the sense of loss and desperation their situation demands.  I think I have a new favorite tv series... and that's not something I declare often.




Yeah they captured this really well in the begining of the series but I think they have let it slip later on. Last weeks episode in the UK had them on a luxury ship, with a massive domed artificial environment with artifical sunlight and a park for holiday guests. Now if they were really in that dire straights as they showed with water rationing in an earlier episode. Wouldn't they either not be watering a park or, turning that habitat over to growing food?


----------



## Volaran (Jan 17, 2005)

They had mentioned that water rationing would have to take place on ships where water recycling was impossible, and the Galactica, where those ships needed to tank off.  I'm assuming this luxury liner was one that could handle a long term voyage, since it had facilities like that.

The Galactica itself has a system for transferring water to other ships.  If this liner did not have a similar system, I imagine it would be very difficult to transport any helpful amount of water to the other ships, and things would continue as normal.  Given the difficulties with food supplies though, I would assume that any ship like this with actual, viable soil aboard will be used as farmland as soon as it can be arranged.  With the government still being reorganized, I can see why it would not yet have happened.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jan 17, 2005)

*Review on BG(the new verison)*

Okay, let me just say this, someone said, might be wrong, that this new BG, is better than Farscape or anything else of recent/old scifi shows.

No...it is not better, just different...I watched it 3 three times *33, Water*, and finally saw two-thirds of mini-series opener, missed the last 40 minutes or so. The producer(s) have stated, that they are going to touch subjects, that was either skipped or smoothed over, in other sci-fi shows that dared not fully exploit the subject.

*BRAVO!!!!*

A friend of mine, who is a hard-core...wait, a vet of sci-fi stuff, was heavily impress, with the outlook of the show, and trust me, it takes a lot, to do that.

For me, I look for the quality, a special niche...did BG 2.0 have it?

Oh yes...in a lot of ways...too much to go over, but just lets say...if these guys do what I'm expecting...and heard, the social voice of humanity, will be once again, heard, through a medium, long quieted.

That was the aim, I believe that has been sought, and it has been found.

But I have one major problem, and it is with *Sci Fic Channel*...and _their track record_, in dealing with shows, that are of good quality, and sometimes not giving the respect it deserves. The last statement is self-serving, cause we all know, what the true game is...money.

And for my cousins across the pond(England), I have to say, you have produce some very fine sci-fi shows yourself, so...this a role-reversal, a first I think, that a american-based show, is seen over there, but if not, make the corrections.

Now, the only thing, I pray for and hopefully see...that for one, that the makers of BG 2.0, don't get ahead of themselves, and go stupid, and Sci Fic (if by a miracle) give this show, the respect for the work done, and don't do what it did to *FarScape**A reminder, the channel is still on life-support to me*

I await, the further journey of BG 2.0, and oh yes...*Friday nite*, is *SCI FI nite*...once again .


----------



## mojo1701 (Jan 17, 2005)

Does anybody know when/where it's on in Southern Ontario? I saw the tv spots on Space, but never caught the timeslot.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jan 17, 2005)

What is a good Bittorrent site to get these from?  I lack cable so while I've seen the mini-series on DVD I can't see the series.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jan 17, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Not having cable myself, I was wondering if they'll be offering the _BSG_ series in syndication. After all, if it wasn't for syndication, I wouldn't be watching _Stargate SG-1_ (albeit one season behind the current SCI-FI version) in over-the-air broadcast.
> 
> Besides, I'm getting sick of the syndicated _Andromeda._ If they don't get out of that system they're trapped in before February, I'm petitioning my local TV station to pick up _BSG_ already.




Typically it takes four seasons of a show before it goes to syndication, then it is one season behind.  I think SG-1 went to syndication a little sooner, but that may have been because it was originally on Showtime which had an even smaller subscriber base than SciFi channel has.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 17, 2005)

Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> What is a good Bittorrent site to get these from? I lack cable so while I've seen the mini-series on DVD I can't see the series.



 I would, but I can't email you through the boards and you can't receive PMs.

 And I can't post these kinda links on the boards.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jan 18, 2005)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> Typically it takes four seasons of a show before it goes to syndication, then it is one season behind.  I think SG-1 went to syndication a little sooner, but that may have been because it was originally on Showtime which had an even smaller subscriber base than SciFi channel has.



For some networked shows they follow that format, but _SG-1_ and _Andromeda_ seem to be the exceptions. For that, I am grateful. I was hoping they would make _BSG_ also an exception, to be aired in syndication by one of the local over-the-air broadcast stations.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jan 18, 2005)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> I would, but I can't email you through the boards and you can't receive PMs.
> 
> And I can't post these kinda links on the boards.




blues02@sbcglobal.net if you wouldn't mind.  I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Goodsport (Jan 18, 2005)

If I recall correctly, the miniseries isn't the first time that a Cylon had appeared in human(oid) form.

Wasn't there a two-part episode in _Galactica 1980_ which had a few Cylon Centurions and some newly-made Cylon human(oid)s reach earth and speak to Wolfman Jack and all that? 


-G


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jan 18, 2005)

Goodsport said:
			
		

> If I recall correctly, the miniseries isn't the first time that a Cylon had appeared in human(oid) form.
> 
> Wasn't there a two-part episode in _Galactica 1980_ which had a few Cylon Centurions and some newly-made Cylon human(oid)s reach earth and speak to Wolfman Jack and all that?
> 
> ...




I've done my best to erase Galactica 1980 from my mind...and now you've gone and dredged that up.  I'm going to go soak my brain in bleach now.


----------



## Krieg (Jan 18, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I've done my best to erase Galactica 1980 from my mind...and now you've gone and dredged that up.  I'm going to go soak my brain in bleach now.




Well at least there is always The Return of Starbuck!


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 19, 2005)

Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> blues02@sbcglobal.net if you wouldn't mind.  I'd really appreciate it.



 I don't and you should!



 It's done.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 19, 2005)

[ El Vanisho! ]


----------



## Villano (Jan 19, 2005)

A totally random thought here.  The Cylons (or at least the blonde Cylon) keeps going on about the Cylons being God or the gods' vengeance.  It made me wonder if anyone from Tripping The Rift works on the show.  If you recall, one of the points on that show was that robots believed in God because, if God didn't exist, they would have to worship their nerdy creators.  

It makes me wonder if that's being used as part of the Cylon psychology?   :\


----------



## Darthjaye (Jan 19, 2005)

Someone pointed out earlierin these threads,  what I had realized during the airing of the new episodes this last weekend.  The Cylons kept reffering to God, while the Colonials kept reffering to the "Gods".  Two times that I clearly remember are when the missing ship jumps back into the area near the fleet and someone on the bridge of the Gallactica says "Thank the Gods".  Another time Baltar is talking to someone and that someone clearly says something about the "Gods" and he says "God" (definately in the singular) in his retort about God having nothing to do with it.    

     I'm just guessing (and I'm sure our English counterparts already have more of an insight on this), but I believe the human looking Cylons are more human than we are lead to believe.  I also surmise that there may soon be strife within the ranks of the Cylons.  I think the human like ones might even cause a civil war within the Cylons and are experimenting with the humans, and that this is why the survivors have made it as far as they have.

Just a big fat ole guess though on my part that may be "off in right field screaming for someone to hit me the ball".....................


----------



## TDRandall (Jan 19, 2005)

Since the DVD/miniseries has been mentioned here.

Having just watched it (was a Christmas present!) and now having a Tivo (yes, I finally gave in - am loving it, but I think we end up watching MORE TV now than before!  anyway....) with the 2-hour series premiere ready to watch, the question that nags at me is...

So did Baltar really know that the "reporter" was a cylon?  I thought he had completely fabricated any and all evidence to throw any suspicion away from him.  But then out of all the possible people to point at he actually got it RIGHT?  Maybe his genious worked unconsciously, but it kind of sits funny in my stomach......


----------



## Volaran (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, he knew the device had to be removed, and someone had to take the fall.  I don't remember the exact words, but someone who was an outsider had been on the Galactica for weeks with limitless access to key areas was the perfect candidate, and the public relations fellow fit the bill.  For someone to _actually_ plant it there, all of those things would also be a reasonably path of logic.  If Baltar had been thinking along that path instead of how to save his own hide, he probably would have come to the same conclusion.  Parallel lines of reasoning.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jan 19, 2005)

Pure luck plus educated reasoning if you ask me. To this day, I wonder if that guy actually did planted that device, or was it Boomer?


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jan 19, 2005)

Well the Cylons are monotheistic while the humans worship the Greek gods.  I don't know the reasons. 

However I bittorrented an episode last night that hasn't been shown in the US yet and it had one amazingly stupid idea...acutally a few of them. 



Spoiler



Startbuck is interrogating another cylon they have found on one of the ships to try and find out where a nuke has been planted on one of the fleet ships.   She is torturing him and whatnot since he is just a machine of course, even if he's a very human looking synthetic lifeform.  Anyway there is a lot of religious BS spouted by the Cylon and all kinds of philosophy mumbojumbo.  At the end when they space the Cylon, Starbuck feels sorry for him and prays for his soul!  She seems distrught when they are going to space him as well.  WTF?   There were a few more moments where I was shaking my head too.  He's strong enough to break the cuffs and choke Starbuck but after some other security guys grab him they just slap more cuffs on him and go back at it like he's acutally restrained by the same things that he just snapped off.  

I hope the rest of the episodes are better written than this.  I haven't seen any of the others yet, they are downloading as we speak.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 19, 2005)

You should watch them in order, Flexor. It matters a lot.

 Starbuck's dilemma would've made somewhat more sense.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jan 19, 2005)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> You should watch them in order, Flexor. It matters a lot.
> 
> Starbuck's dilemma would've made somewhat more sense.



 Based on her attitude just minutes earlier in the episode I found it very strange.   I didn't see a hint of compassion earlier in the show then she's all emotional.   I'll see though when I get the rest of them downloaded.


----------



## Ei (Jan 20, 2005)

Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> Well the Cylons are monotheistic while the humans worship the Greek gods.  I don't know the reasons.
> 
> However I bittorrented an episode last night that hasn't been shown in the US yet and it had one amazingly stupid idea...acutally a few of them.
> 
> ...




You should really watch the series in-order, as Viking Bastard has said.

kinda spoiler, not really plot related



Spoiler



It is very clear that the Cylons goal is not to kill the last humans.  Not yet at least.  They are playing all sort of mind games with the humans.  They seem espeically interested in two emotions:  Love and faith (of higher power).


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jan 20, 2005)

I saw the penultimate episode last night... holy crap, it was awesome! Especially 



Spoiler



Galactica-Boomer, and Starbuck. Though the scene in the beginning between the two Adamas was cool too.


----------



## Ei (Jan 20, 2005)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> I saw the penultimate episode last night... holy crap, it was awesome! Especially
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I assume you are talking about ep 12?

In which case I agree.



Spoiler



I liked the Gaius's part as well.  Maybe short, but if what he said is not another lie he cooked up, then it is a big evolution of his character.  

Also, it seems this is the frist time No.6 did not look down on Gaius.


----------



## Wormwood (Jan 20, 2005)

<spoiler>Also, notice that with each episode, they tone down Six's makeup just a little bit.</spoiler> 



Spoiler



Her transition from temptress to spiritual advisor is subtle and (at least for television sci-fi) clever.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jan 20, 2005)

Ok I haven't been able to find all the shows, but I watched "You Can't Go Home Again" & "Water" last night. 



Spoiler



On YCGHA...
the one where Starbuck is shot down and the Adama decides to put the entier future of the human race in danger by looking for one downed pilot way past the point where it would be even remotely feasable.  He pulled the fleets entire defense away to scour for this one pilot, wasting half of thier fuel reserves in the process.  If he's this emotional I have to wonder if hes fit to command the fleet.  What really killed me was this.  Cylons are machines, yet in a space fighter they decide to put a living brain in there instead of a machine system that would be far less fragile and less effected by possible exposure to space and a vaccum, something I would imagine would be a concern in space fights where a glancing hit may open the cockpit up to space and kill the living brain, unless it's snythetic nature allows it to survive.  This seems kind of weak but it possible the cylons are no longer logical and wish to be as biological as possible in some attempt to be like thier god or something.   But what was really stupid is that Starbuck finds controls in the ship!  Controls that would have no purpose at all since the brain is wired into the ship directly!  Then after she finds another miracle, an oxygen tube, she goes back out and uses something to paint her name on the ship so after she navigates through space visually she is able to let her fellow humans know who she is.   Oh and she plugs up a hole in the side of the ship with her jacket....come on!  I had a hard time suspending disbelief during this one.  

Water was cool though.  I hope that the Chief gets killed due to his lovestruck stupidity.  You know what's at stake but you are going to lie to everyone to protect your lover who appears to be involved in some way with missing detonators that nearly caused the whole water supply to be destroyed and may be involved with other sabotage?   If she's innocent let the others know and let her be cleared, instead hes going to cover stuff up and put everone in danger.  Its a terrible decision on his part, but I can understand why he makes it.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 20, 2005)

Your thinkin' this in too much of a logical manner. 'tis an emotional show. Yes, it's 
 a stupid move by the Commander, but then, that's pretty much the point. As for 
 the Chief, you think you wouldn't do that for someone if you really loved him? 

 Now, I could see myself in both of these characters' shoes, doing the exact same
 things if it was for people I felt for.

 Also, the Cylons seem to have somekinda human fetish, though. Probably daddy
 issues of some type. They have AI. They are not logical and it's never been said 
 they were. Methodical, but seemingly very emotional. And religious.


----------



## mojo1701 (Jan 20, 2005)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> And religious.




What, like the God-machine on _The Daily Show_'s segment "This Week in God"?


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jan 20, 2005)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> Your thinkin' this in too much of a logical manner. 'tis an emotional show. Yes, it's
> a stupid move by the Commander, but then, that's pretty much the point. As for
> the Chief, you think you wouldn't do that for someone if you really loved him?
> 
> ...





Spoiler



If I had the fate of humanity was in my hands I'd think I'd rate that and 50k lives over a pilot, especially if I was a military man who has fought in wars against Cylons before and had surely lost friends and loved ones before.  As Spock said, the needs of the many and all that.



But there is nothing that I've seen so far that is going to make me think that the deal with the 



Spoiler



flight control organs so convienently located in the self-piloted cylcon fighter and sealing the fighter off from the vaccum with a jacket


 was anything other than poor writing.  

It's just one "bad" show out of the three I watched so far though, even with the issues in the first episode I saw I still liked it quite a bit.   Episode 7 was excellent!  Just watched that one.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Jan 24, 2005)

Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> But there is nothing that I've seen so far that is going to make me think that the deal with the
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Two possibilities, potentially spoillerific:



Spoiler



1)  They do still have centurions, and now the new humanic cylons; slapping a seat in there might be useful for transporting one places.  Of course, this doesn't explain the controls...

2)  "Hrm...what happens if they lose one of their better pilots, who just happened to be an integral member of the command team?  And what would happen if she had a way back?"  "Yes, yes...let's try and set that up.  Make sure only the Mark-12s engage the one known as 'Starbuck'."

Though I have no idea where a brain would come in, though that reminds me of a David Weber one-shot.



Brad


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jan 24, 2005)

Well I've seen all the episodes but 3&4 and my concerns about Starbuck's behavior still stand, but this is a good show.  One thing that seems excessive is the sex though.  Seems like a lot of screwing is going on, but maybe that would be expected in the situation they are in.  The pacing can be off at times and every now and then I shake my head at some stuff but overall I really dig this.  BUT...I think they should make Boxley a Wesley Crusher type character. Every week his wacky antics would put the fleet in danger until his genius solves the problem and all is right again...


----------



## Laurel (Jan 24, 2005)

Okay I know it's on Friday at 10pm and Saturday at 1am, but are they doing replay's at any other time?  Missed last weeks show, and I checked on Scifi.com but didn't find another time to try and catch up... just wanted to make sure I wasn't skipping over some replay time.....
Thanks!


----------



## dravot (Jan 24, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Okay I know it's on Friday at 10pm and Saturday at 1am, but are they doing replay's at any other time?  Missed last weeks show, and I checked on Scifi.com but didn't find another time to try and catch up... just wanted to make sure I wasn't skipping over some replay time.....
> Thanks!



Go to SciFi's schedulebot!  http://www.scifi.com/schedulebot/index.php3

It looks like it reruns on Monday nights at 10pm Eastern


----------



## Laurel (Jan 24, 2005)

dravot said:
			
		

> Go to SciFi's schedulebot! http://www.scifi.com/schedulebot/index.php3
> 
> It looks like it reruns on Monday nights at 10pm Eastern



Ah-Ha- Thank you.  Seems I had skipped over it, but I did try looking through each day.  Looking for the correct episode title would have helped as well.

Thanks again!


----------



## Laurel (Jan 25, 2005)

Finally caught up to date 

I have to say one thing that I am eally enjoying about the show is that they are achieving what they set out to do- focus on drama of characters not on the in space factor.  There are events that can only happen in space, but any fight scene is limited to essential's where as the on board ship action takes longer.

So far I have a pretty easy take on if I like the characters or not in general.... but, Starbuck... just have to keep watching to make up my mind there.  From what I have seen in preview clips though not sure I will like her... but also heard the clips are out of joint and misleading.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 25, 2005)

Whoah! Holy crap!

Just saw the season 1 finale. Frickin' awesome!

Just... damn cliffhanger.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jan 25, 2005)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> Whoah! Holy crap!
> 
> Just saw the season 1 finale. Frickin' awesome!
> 
> Just... damn cliffhanger.




Hopefully its on a torrent site tonight so I can grab it.  After the end of ep12 I'm antsy with anticipation!!!!!!


P.S. 13 episodes in a season?  What happend to the good ol' 22 show seasons?  I want MORE Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 25, 2005)

13 episodes is a standard half season (the traditional US season used to be 26 episodes).

BG was a mid-season replacement.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 25, 2005)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> 13 episodes is a standard half season (the traditional US season used to be 26 episodes).
> 
> BG was a mid-season replacement.



Which is now a 22 episodes!  Back in the day (late 60s/early 70), it was 32, August to April, just keeps being reduced, you are starting to get 9 episodes a half.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jan 25, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Which is now a 22 episodes! Back in the day (late 60s/early 70), it was 32, August to April, just keeps being reduced, you are starting to get 9 episodes a half.




32, now that was a season...


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 26, 2005)

Dunno. Sounds a bit long. Now, classic UK 6-episoders, *that's* a series.


----------



## Shag (Jan 26, 2005)

I suppose this is a vague spoiler.




Did anyone else actually jump out of their seat when a certain something happened at the end of the show?


I sure did

What a rush!  Its been a while since something actually surprised me on TV.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 26, 2005)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> Whoah! Holy crap!
> 
> Just saw the season 1 finale. Frickin' awesome!
> 
> Just... damn cliffhanger.




Hell, yeah!  That episode was utterly, utterly fantastic.  And the final cliffhanger - damn, that was unexpected!

There's a whole bunch of 5-star reviews of the finale here (spoilers, of course).

This series just got better and better and better as it progressed.  And I went from Starbuck-hate to Starbuck-love over the course of the 13 episodes; she is now my favourite character.

Roll on Season 2!


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jan 26, 2005)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Hell, yeah! That episode was utterly, utterly fantastic. And the final cliffhanger - damn, that was unexpected!
> 
> There's a whole bunch of 5-star reviews of the finale here (spoilers, of course).
> 
> ...




Wow, cool to hear, that the tom-boyish appearance shine through


----------



## Wormwood (Jan 26, 2005)

The Ninth circle of Hell is reserved for traitors and those who would spoil the final episode of Battlestar Galactica.

Remember, God is watching.


----------



## ddvmor (Jan 26, 2005)

I recorded last weeks and this weeks episodes 'cos I've been to busy to watch 'em.  Now I HAVE to!  Tonight.  As soon as I get home.  Grrr...


----------



## dravot (Jan 26, 2005)

I just watched through episode 7, with episode 8 waiting for me at home, and 9 should finish downloading any time now.  I'm just blown away by the quality of the show.

Episode 7 was da bomb.  Wow.  That one's a keeper (of course they all are...but who cares    )


----------



## Ranger REG (Jan 26, 2005)

Wormwood said:
			
		

> Remember, God is watching.



You mean the Lords of Kobol are watching. BTW, is Kobol the name of their god or the place they're living?


----------



## Wormwood (Jan 26, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> You mean the Lords of Kobol are watching.



Talk to me after you see Episode 7



			
				Ranger REG said:
			
		

> BTW, is Kobol the name of their god or the place they're living?




I assume Kobol is analogous to Olympus or Asgard.

edit: IIRC, Kobol is the 'birth world' of humanity, from which the Colonies were founded.


----------



## Eternalknight (Jan 27, 2005)

Wormwood said:
			
		

> Talk to me after you see Episode 7
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Correct.

And what can I say about the finale?  Words aren't enough...  it's one of those 'have to see it' things!


----------



## mojo1701 (Jan 27, 2005)

Wormwood said:
			
		

> edit: IIRC, Kobol is the 'birth world' of humanity, from which the Colonies were founded.




Yeah, because in the miniseries, they were referred to the "12 Colonies of Cobol."


----------



## Villano (Jan 27, 2005)

As someone who missed the mini-series, I'm wondering if/how Earth fits into the new series.  In the original, they were looking for it.  Are they still looking for it?  Was Earth one of the places destroyed?  Are they complete aliens with no connection to Earth?


----------



## Dr_Draco (Jan 27, 2005)

Well, some good news for us in the US:

Sci-Fi is the #1 cable channel on Friday nights. Battlestar Galactica was #2 in the 10:00 timeslot, falling just behind Monk on USA.

And that pretty much means the US will see a season 2 .

EDIT: Here's a link to the article http://www.thefutoncritic.com/cgi/gofuton.cgi?action=pr&id=20050124scifi01


----------



## Wormwood (Jan 27, 2005)

Villano said:
			
		

> As someone who missed the mini-series, I'm wondering if/how Earth fits into the new series. In the original, they were looking for it. Are they still looking for it? Was Earth one of the places destroyed? Are they complete aliens with no connection to Earth?




IIRC, Earth is the legendary "13th Colony" or "Lost Colony".


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 27, 2005)

Which surprised me as Moore said before the mini-series that they were ditching the 
alien astronaut aspect of Battlestar Galactica. Which probably means: a) They just 
changed their minds or b) there's some twist/revelation concerning Earth in the series' 
future.

I'm hoping for b). If only because, frankly, the only loss of suspension of disbelief I'm 
having about the series is how modern-like the 12-Colony culture is, when they have 
no connection to modern Earth culture.

It's no biggie, but it nags at me.


----------



## TDRandall (Jan 27, 2005)

Villano said:
			
		

> As someone who missed the mini-series, I'm wondering if/how Earth fits into the new series.  In the original, they were looking for it.  Are they still looking for it?  Was Earth one of the places destroyed?  Are they complete aliens with no connection to Earth?




Well, being in the US and seeing only the first ... what, 4? 5? ... episodes shown so far, this info may be out of date compared to what a friend over the pond might share with us.

The basic "public" scenario is parallel to the original series.  "Earth" is somewhere out there, nearly mythical, and noone really knows where or how to find it.  Rather than being a 13th, sister colony, I think it was presented more as the birthplace of all humans.

The current series has it painted in much bleaker tones though, than in the original.  I think it was one of the last things of the miniseries where Adama essentially contrived the mission to find Earth as a way to revive morale and build up hope in the survivors.  If I heard/understood correctly, the following conversation between he and the president made it sound like he personally doesn't believe it's out there, or if it is that there is never any way they will find it.  But it's better to go down fighting rather than tell everybody to curl up in a ball because the Cylons will eventually find you and destroy you, if you don't run out of supplies first........

What gets me is why are they showing the Caprica stuff if the fleet is really actively searching for Earth?  Makes me feel like they are actually meandering, even circling, just outside the "red-line" (or whatever they called it) of known space.  Why wouldn't their first course of action be to head straight out from the 12 colonies and get as much space as possible between them and the Cylons?


----------



## Eternalknight (Jan 27, 2005)

Have faith; the Caprica stuff becomes important later on.


----------



## dravot (Jan 27, 2005)

I just watched episode 8, with eps 9 and 10 waiting in the wings.  Bittorrent is my friend.  12 is downloading at home, and I'll have to redo 11 after that, and then the holy grail...Ep 13.  *wipes drool from face*

I loved 7, 8 just replaced it as my new favorite.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jan 27, 2005)

Just watched the season finale.  The only thing I can say is Holy Cow!!!!   I love this show!!!!   What a cliffhanger! What an ending!  Where is the show going?  I can't wait to find out.


----------



## Laurel (Jan 27, 2005)

I, as with TDRandall, I have only seen the few aired in the US.  So going from Mini series info only:

At the end of the mini they were burying thier dead... lots of them.  They had just lost thier homes, families, jobs, and any sense of hope.  The priestess (Religious figure?) made a little speech and no one seemed to react of express anything.  So Adama stood up and did a big rally speech-- reminded me of Bill Pullman's in Independence Day.  Adama said only a very select few of the highest government leaders knew the location of Earth.

Later when talking to the President he admits that people need hope, and I thought he said it was a lie.... the president was concerned about what happens when everyone finds out they aren't on a direct course to Earth, and Adama sort of shrugged it off as something to deal with when the times comes.

It seemed to just be a focus point of now we have someplace to go with more like us there, but other then that nothing special.

Even if they did know where to go--
Why is Earth the big place to go- in the mini it sounded like it was a colony that left the others behind?  Why bring the Cylons to Earth?  Why not start anew?


----------



## Laurel (Jan 27, 2005)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> Have faith; the Caprica stuff becomes important later on.




I hope so... currently that is the big down part of the show.  Small clips of someone that we know very, very little about, and currently don't care much.

Eternalknight, you have given me hope the directors actually have a plan for it


----------



## Eternalknight (Jan 27, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> I hope so... currently that is the big down part of the show.  Small clips of someone that we know very, very little about, and currently don't care much.
> 
> Eternalknight, you have given me hope the directors actually have a plan for it




Glad to help.  You'll have to put up with not knowing until around the end of episode 12; although you may have an inkling of why it becomes important a little earlier than that.


----------



## dravot (Jan 27, 2005)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> Glad to help.  You'll have to put up with not knowing until around the end of episode 12; although you may have an inkling of why it becomes important a little earlier than that.



I've seen through ep 10, and I'm seeing that inkling.  Hopefully I'll be able to catch eps 11-13 in the next day or so.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Jan 28, 2005)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> Which surprised me as Moore said before the mini-series that they were ditching the alien astronaut aspect of Battlestar Galactica. Which probably means: a) They just changed their minds or b) there's some twist/revelation concerning Earth in the series' future.
> 
> I'm hoping for b). If only because, frankly, the only loss of suspension of disbelief I'm
> having about the series is how modern-like the 12-Colony culture is, when they have
> ...




The idea is that humans came forth on Kobol*, advanced, and then colonized the 12 colonies.  Later, there was a 13th colony, Earth, that was founded, but the original 12 colonies never had any direct connection to it.

One would presume that the colonies evolved in the way they did because (wild speculation here) they were colonised about the same time, from the same pool of culture, and kept in contact with each other as they advanced.  There's obviously some degree of variety in the colonies, as witnessed by the commentary in ep3 (the prison one, when D and Billy discuss Sagittaria), but if they were separated from each other for very long, they'd've diverged much more.  Given that much of Western civilization comes from Greek culture, it wouldn't be surprising that the Colonies are similar to the Western civilization we live in today.

Earth, on the other hand, was either an experiment or a failed colony, and at some point everybody started doing everything differently, and wound up living the history we read of today.  So, there's a bit of Ancient Astronauts in there, but the story requires it; however, we're not going to wallow in it.

Now, what I want to know is...why'd Kobol kick the colonies to the curb, and not maintain contact?  I guess we might find out, or might not.

Brad

* - Keep...wanting...to add...d...to the end...


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jan 28, 2005)

The finale owned.  That's all I have to say.

Bloody lucky people who get to see it all for the first time.

My one complaint with the season is that the Caprica stuff takes much too long to become part of the plot.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jan 28, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Even if they did know where to go--
> Why is Earth the big place to go- in the mini it sounded like it was a colony that left the others behind?  Why bring the Cylons to Earth?  Why not start anew?



It might just be a psychological trick - they need a goal. 
And installing a new colony? This people might call themselves colonials, but they aren´t colonists. If there is a world out there like the other 12 colonies, it sounds so much better.

But there is another problem: They know there are little habitable planets, and they know they are followed by Cylons. A new colony might not be a safe place. 


Spoiler



From the last episodes it appears as if they still consider colonizing an option, even if everybody still believes in Earth


They might also assume that Earth - being one of the 13 Colonies of Cobol - will have a similar technogical level as the other 12 Colonies. They might hope that Earth cannot only defend itself against the Cylons, but that it can even strike back. 
(And we don´t know how Earth will look if they ever visit it - in TOS, it was a contemporary Earth, but it could be anything in TNS.)


----------



## mojo1701 (Jan 28, 2005)

cignus_pfaccari said:
			
		

> Earth, on the other hand, was either an experiment or a failed colony, and at some point everybody started doing everything differently, and wound up living the history we read of today.  So, there's a bit of Ancient Astronauts in there, but the story requires it; however, we're not going to wallow in it.
> 
> Now, what I want to know is...why'd Kobol kick the colonies to the curb, and not maintain contact?  I guess we might find out, or might not.




Perhaps it was a prison colony, such as the origins of Australia.


----------



## dravot (Jan 28, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Perhaps it was a prison colony, such as the origins of Australia.



Man, wouldn't that be a killjoy once the fleet arrives on Earth.    

I've now seen up thru episode 12, and 13 is waiting for me at home.  Gah...can't ... wait ... that ... long.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jan 28, 2005)

Does anyone know when the next season is supposed to start?  Is it going to be on first overseas like this one?


----------



## dravot (Jan 28, 2005)

Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when the next season is supposed to start?  Is it going to be on first overseas like this one?



Nope.  2nd season scripts have been ordered by Sky One and SciFi, but beyond that there's nothing set right now.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Jan 28, 2005)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:
			
		

> (And we don´t know how Earth will look if they ever visit it - in TOS, it was a contemporary Earth, but it could be anything in TNS.)




We never saw Earth in TOS other than a TV signal that could be any age depending on how far they were. Now contemporary Earth might have been used in some mythical sequal series that I have heard rumors of but refuse to believe in.


----------



## dravot (Jan 28, 2005)

Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> We never saw Earth in TOS other than a TV signal that could be any age depending on how far they were. Now contemporary Earth might have been used in some mythical sequal series that I have heard rumors of but refuse to believe in.



Dr. Zee was just looking for you.


----------



## dravot (Jan 29, 2005)

I caught Episode 13 tonight.  Wow.  I'm gonna rewatch episodes 7-13 this weekend.


----------



## Kesh (Jan 29, 2005)

Earth was the colony where they sent the hairstylists and phone sanitizers. So, it was "lost" on purpose. 

We just got to see "Act of Contrition" here in the States. Holy crap... I didn't expect a two-parter so soon! This series just keeps me floored... the writing and the acting are impressive. I haven't felt this excited by a TV series since _Babylon 5_.


----------

